# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PULPA DE MARACUYÁ CONGELADA (FROZEN PASSION FRUIT PULP) PARA EXPORTACIÓN  Y PARA MERCADO LOCAL

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Ofrecemos a los interesados, pulpa de maracuyá congelada (con o sin semilla) para los mercados internacionales.  *Presentación:* Bolsas de 1 Kg, 4 Kg o cilindros de 200 Kg.  *Cotizaciones:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe   095 (1).jpg 029 (3).jpg 032 (2).jpg 034 (2).jpgTemas similares: PULPA DE LÚCUMA CONGELADA Y HARINA DE LÚCUMA DEL PERÚ / FROZEN LUCUMA PULP & LUCUMA POWDER FROM PERU BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE MARACUYA PARA PRODUCCION DE PULPA CONGELADA HARINA DE LÚCUMA PARA EXPORTACIÓN Y MERCADO LOCAL PULPA DE CAMU CAMU CONGELADA / FROZEN CAMU CAMU PULP JUGO SIMPLE DE MARACUYÁ CONGELADO / FROZEN PASSION FRUIT JUICE

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con pulpa de maracuyá congelada (con semilla y sin semilla) para exportación y para mercado local.  maracuya sin semilla.jpg maracuya con semilla.jpg  *Cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ofrecemos a los interesados *Jugo de Maracuyá Simple Congelado*, aprovechando los buenos precios del momento y la abundancia de materia prima para trabajar los distintos pedidos.* 
Precio FOB:* USD 1,710  Callao x TM. *Presentación:* Cilindros metálicos de 200 Kg  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  Cilindros.jpg

----------


## jorgedelrio

Buenas tardes Bruno,  
Tengo maracuyá al barrer para ofrecer a las distintas empresas que fabrican pulpa de maracuyá congelada. Aproximadamente 1.5 a 1.8 Tn por semana. Interesados por favor escribir a : jedra25@hotmail.com ó llamar al celular 9928-55710. 
Saludos, 
Jorge del Río A.

----------


## FYRSAC

saludos bruno,    somos una empresa dedicada a la venta de maracuya y de otros productos, y estamos en la búsqueda de nuevo clientes, por tal motivo queremos saber si su distinguida empresa estaría interesada en comprar nuestro producto.   Es por ello que dejamos nuestro correo Electrónico inversionesfyrsac@gmail.com, o nos podrían dejar un número de contacto para dar mayores detalles.    Atte FYRSAC

----------


## FYRSAC

saludos bruno.  somos una empresa dedicada a la venta de maracuya y de otros productos, y estamos en la búsqueda de nuevo clientes, por tal motivo queremos saber si su distinguida empresa estaría interesada en comprar nuestro producto.   Es por ello que dejamos nuestro correo Electrónico inversionesfyrsac@gmail.com.   Atte FYRSAC

----------


## inca foods

estimado  Bruno 
  por  favor enviame el precio del barril de 200 kg de pulpa de maracuya sin semilla venta nacional
saludos
Franco Coral
  rpc  992094155

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> estimado  Bruno 
>   por  favor enviame el precio del barril de 200 kg de pulpa de maracuya sin semilla venta nacional
> saludos
> Franco Coral
>   rpc  992094155

 Estimado Franco, ¿cuántos cilindros quieres que cotice?, para confirmarte si sería factible y disponibilidad. Saludos.

----------


## inca foods

estimado Bruno  
    serian 8 barriles
  saludos
Franco

----------

